# some of my work



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## OldSchool

You are a true pro in the handy man industry ..


----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge




----------



## revenge

OldSchool said:


> You are a true pro in the handy man industry ..


 what you talking about willis:blink:


----------



## ChrisConnor

revenge said:


> what you talking about willis:blink:


He's saying you're an hack, revenge, and your work sucks.






I didn't see any lye, either!!!


----------



## Airgap

That copper is slick....:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool

Sorry but I found numerous faults ... I can go into it deeper if you like...


----------



## ChrisConnor

Airgap said:


> That copper is slick....:thumbsup:



He should've just left the copper pic and skipped the urinal rodding and the inside 3" flange out of the set.


----------



## revenge

well shiot thats the nicest thing any one has ever told me thanks pal, i was going through dunbars thread and i saw the whippin he was getting and decided to get all my pics i posted on the zone and combine any questions i will answer. In the world of service sometimes you are left with no other choice, do you what you got to do for the job to get done and for it to work. You cant always bust up someones floor to fix a flange and you cant always repipe a drain or water system. In the service world you need to think out of the box and on most cases i did. In service you have no plans and no one else to tell you what to do, it is what it is. You are there and you and only you have to decide what to do, to get the job done period.


----------



## revenge

OldSchool said:


> Sorry but I found numerous faults ... I can go into it deeper if you like...


 Believe it or not old school i am thick skinned and if you can show me a better way by all means teach and i will learn.


----------



## OldSchool

Okay ... So some of those installs were not yours then ... You were only there for repairs ?


----------



## OldSchool

Don't tell me you did this install ... Look at the temperature gauges ... As if you can get a true reading how they are installed


----------



## revenge

ChrisConnor said:


> He should've just left the copper pic and skipped the urinal rodding and the inside 3" flange out of the set.


 I have to disagree any body can put there best work out there the true plumber shows all his work. As for the urinal thats how a clear them hose with v.b. flush while i run auger. As for the flange let me just clarify most of these pics have been posted before i just combined them in one spot. Go threw my posts and you will see why i did what i did and btw i did bolt it to the ground i didnt just leave it like that


----------



## rjbphd

revenge said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...-booster-pump-forumrunner_20110909_221638.jpg


Okay.. with this picture.. why are the gages are at the lower level?? Are Texas people that short?? Why can't they be on vertical pipings at height where they can be easily read and not getting damaged??


----------



## revenge

OldSchool said:


> Don't tell me you did this install ... Look at the temperature gauges ... As if you can get a true reading how they are installed


 Explain to me old school whats wrong, and where would you put them i was instucted to put those there, i would really like to learn why they would or would not work there i did run all copper.


----------



## ChrisConnor

revenge said:


> well shiot thats the nicest thing any one has ever told me thanks pal, i was going through dunbars thread and i saw the whippin he was getting and decided to get all my pics i posted on the zone and combine any questions i will answer. In the world of service sometimes you are left with no other choice, do you what you got to do for the job to get done and for it to work. You cant always bust up someones floor to fix a flange and you cant always repipe a drain or water system. In the service world you need to think out of the box and on most cases i did. In service you have no plans and no one else to tell you what to do, it is what it is. You are there and you and only you have to decide what to do, to get the job done period.



Translation. 

<I got paid, can't see it from my house.> 

I didn't see any "thinking outside the box", nor did I see that inside flange secured to the floor. Just sayin.

The urinal rodding is not exactly exemplary work, either. Is the hose 'sposed to make it special because it's after the vacuum breaker?


----------



## revenge

They are gonna fir out the wall, so i couldnt put them ther and they were gonna put some type of stand were the gages are to hide that pipeing


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> Explain to me old school whats wrong, and where would you put them i was instucted to put those there, i would really like to learn why they would or would not work there i did run all copper.


You teed off the main run ... And piped it up ... The well for that thermometer has to be in direct contact with the water passing by ... Your temperature you are measuring from that install would not be close to accurate ... 

Simple mistake ... But none the less s mistake ..


----------



## revenge

ChrisConnor said:


> Translation.
> 
> <I got paid, can't see it from my house.>
> 
> I didn't see any "thinking outside the box", nor did I see that inside flange secured to the floor. Just sayin.
> 
> The urinal rodding is not exactly exemplary work, either. Is the hose 'sposed to make it special because it's after the vacuum breaker?


 http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/will-work-18381/ read this and you will see why i did what i did i did mention this before buddy :thumbup: As for the hose thats how i clear them its not special but , but it is a idea:whistling2:
so do you just run your cable and smash piss crystals, how do you flush it out while you run your auger. You do know the proper way of running a auger is to flush with water as you spin cable right :thumbsup:


----------



## revenge

ChrisConnor said:


> Translation.
> 
> <I got paid, can't see it from my house.>
> 
> I didn't see any "thinking outside the box", nor did I see that inside flange secured to the floor. Just sayin.
> 
> The urinal rodding is not exactly exemplary work, either. Is the hose 'sposed to make it special because it's after the vacuum breaker?


 Btw i did bolt the flange to the floor and i did state that before your post, just saying :thumbup:


----------



## revenge

OldSchool said:


> You teed off the main run ... And piped it up ... The well for that thermometer has to be in direct contact with the water passing by ... Your temperature you are measuring from that install would not be close to accurate ...
> 
> Simple mistake ... But none the less s mistake ..


 were would you have put them old school as you see my pipeing those thermometer had long ass stem


----------



## ChrisConnor

revenge said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/will-work-18381/ read this and you will see why i did what i did i did mention this before buddy :thumbup: As for the hose thats how i clear them its not special but , but it is a idea:whistling2:
> so do you just run your cable and smash piss crystals, how do you flush it out while you run your auger. You do know the proper way of running a auger is to flush with water as you spin cable right :thumbsup:



Lol, you speak to _me_ of the "proper way of running an auger?":laughing:



This whole thread is full of meh.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

ChrisConnor said:


> Lol, you speak to me of the "proper way of running an auger?":laughing:
> 
> This whole thread is full of meh.


Dam. Why so harsh ???


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> were would you have put them old school as you see my pipeing those thermometer had long ass stem


Those thermometer are actually swivel ... They could have been installed right at the tee .. The tee could have been on a 45 ..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

The tee for the well should have turned out away from wall and then pivot the thermometers up. They will stick out but they must go in the flow


----------



## revenge

ChrisConnor said:


> Lol, you speak to _me_ of the "proper way of running an auger?":laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole thread is full of meh.


S
Sorry to disapoint you mr connor like when i get on a huge repipe or a bigger job ill post pics see if you approve and, and i am not one upping you either i am answering your comments with the best of my ability. and truley i am actually feeling nice today to start a huge debate or argument :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool

ChrisConnor said:


> Lol, you speak to me of the "proper way of running an auger?":laughing:
> 
> This whole thread is full of meh.


Hey I like when guys show there stuff ... 

Revenge hopefully you don't think I am riding you ... I think of it more of teaching ...


----------



## revenge

ok so what you guys are saying it would of been proper without the peice of copper straight to the tee.


----------



## deerslayer

Don't worry revenge! No matter how nice your work is or isn't someone here will knock it and find some fault. I have realized if I am not real careful I can find fault in most plumbing including my own after the fact of course!
Takes a brave soul to post plumbing pics here so Kudos to you!


----------



## revenge

OldSchool said:


> Hey I like when guys show there stuff ...
> 
> Revenge hopefully you don't think I am riding you ... I think of it more of teaching ...


 i am actually learning old school i should thank you well actually i just did :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Examples of thermometers. And last two just to see who knows why I did it that way. Old school you can't answer !!! Lol


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> i am actually learning old school i should thank you well actually i just did :thumbup:


Everybody makes mistakes ... It's part of learning the trade ... If anybody thinks they know it all they are fooling themselves ... 

I learn every day ..


----------



## revenge

deerslayer said:


> Don't worry revenge! No matter how nice your work is or isn't someone here will knock it and find some fault. I have realized if I am not real careful I can find fault in most plumbing including my own after the fact of course!
> Takes a brave soul to post plumbing pics here so Kudos to you!


 Actually slayer if you sit down and take a few to think about a job, you would more than likely leave it at perfection, when you are done you will relize there was still different things you should have done. I usually jump head first and go with it. I am not saying i am a natural but usually i roll with it. thats how i was taught. or at least how i do it. I dont mind one bit the oppinions of other thats what makes us better plumbers :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Examples of thermometers. And last two just to see who knows why I did it that way. Old school you can't answer !!! Lol


Okay who in the hell told you to run that condensate on that roof top with copper


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

revenge said:


> ok so what you guys are saying it would of been proper without the peice of copper straight to the tee.


Yes. Tee with fip in it. So that the well is in the line flowing with water. That's the only way to get a true reading but you don't want the well to go in to far. It will restrict flow and cause turbulence


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Examples of thermometers. And last two just to see who knows why I did it that way. Old school you can't answer !!! Lol


Wht the fqk with die electric unoins in 3rd pix????!!!!???


----------



## revenge

ok now that i know i fuqed up how bad is it with those thermometers i cant believe no one else caught not even the boss


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

OldSchool said:


> Okay who in the hell told you to run that condensate on that roof top with copper


Engineer did. That's how we do them down here. One hail storm and PVC will be broke. What would you have ran it out of ??


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> ok now that i know i fuqed up how bad is it with those thermometers i cant believe no one else caught not even the boss


They are kind of useless installed like that


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Engineer did. That's how we do them down here. One hail storm and PVC will be broke. What would you have ran it out of ??


We use PVC .... And why is it running back into the curb ?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

revenge said:


> ok now that i know i fuqed up how bad is it with those thermometers i cant believe no one else caught not even the boss


No buggy. They are for humans. Not controls. So don't sweat it if it was controls it would be a bigger deal. IMO


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> Wht the fqk with die electric unoins in 3rd pix????!!!!???


Copper to steel. Duh!!!! You gonna tell me I didn't need them cuz it's heating water rite ???


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No buggy. They are for humans. Not controls. So don't sweat it if it was controls it would be a bigger deal. IMO


With out gauges .. How in the world do you know what's going on ... Never trust aquastats or gauges for that matter ... Either pressure or temp ... 

By the way why do they call a temp and pressure gauge a tridicator when it only shows two things ?


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Copper to steel. Duh!!!! You gonna tell me I didn't need them cuz it's heating water rite ???


That valve is brass... male adt all the way.. incudle steel fittings...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> That valve is brass... male adt all the way.. incudle steel fittings...


Faster to use copper. But yes if it was all steel then I'd used steel unions 
Boss said use copper


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> ok now that i know i fuqed up how bad is it with those thermometers i cant believe no one else caught not even the boss


Now you know ... You can never say you didn't learn anything on PZ ..

The next time you will be smarter .. Or you will notice when somebody else made the same mistake ... This is what will set you above the rest .. It's all simple stuff .. Logical when you think about it ...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

OldSchool said:


> With out gauges .. How in the world do you know what's going on ... Never trust aquastats or gauges for that matter ... Either pressure or temp ...
> 
> By the way why do they call a temp and pressure gauge a tridicator when it only shows two things ?


Idk the answer. Why. Plz teach. You know os I learn a lot from you !!


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Idk the answer. Why. Plz teach. You know os I learn a lot from you !!


First answer why is the condensate going back into the curb .. Lol


----------



## newyorkcity

*Class*



OldSchool said:


> Now you know ... You can never say you didn't learn anything on PZ ..
> 
> The next time you will be smarter .. Or you will notice when somebody else made the same mistake ... This is what will set you above the rest .. It's all simple stuff .. Logical when you think about it ...


That's how you do it. Criticize, state your case, no insults needed, offer a solution. This place would be different if everyone did the same.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

revenge said:


> well shiot thats the nicest thing any one has ever told me thanks pal, i was going through dunbars thread and i saw the whippin he was getting and decided to get all my pics i posted on the zone and combine any questions i will answer. In the world of service sometimes you are left with no other choice, do you what you got to do for the job to get done and for it to work. You cant always bust up someones floor to fix a flange and you cant always repipe a drain or water system. In the service world you need to think out of the box and on most cases i did. In service you have no plans and no one else to tell you what to do, it is what it is. You are there and you and only you have to decide what to do, to get the job done period.




That about sums it up :thumbsup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

OldSchool said:


> Don't tell me you did this install ... Look at the temperature gauges ... As if you can get a true reading how they are installed




That mans got a good eye :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool

newyorkcity said:


> That's how you do it. Criticize, state your case, no insults needed, offer a solution. This place would be different if everyone did the same.


Hey ... I have more guys under me than you can imagine ... I don't mind teaching .. Yes if there is a fault I will say it .. I will offer a solution .. I will try to explain why ... 

Every one needs guidance ... Even I do ...


----------



## revenge

its all constuctive critisism i totally mispelled that didnt i lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

It's how it was drawn


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Idk the answer. Why. Plz teach. You know os I learn a lot from you !!


I don't know why they call a temp and pressure gauge a tridicator ... 

For the life of me it only measure two things ... If somebody knows .. I would like the answer


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

OldSchool said:


> First answer why is the condensate going back into the curb .. Lol


One time I had to pipe it out of trap to a 10' pipe with 1/4" holes drilled in it every foot!! Lol


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's how it was drawn


Why not let the condensate drain on the roof and evaporate ..


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Faster to use copper. But yes if it was all steel then I'd used steel unions
> Boss said use copper


I meant using copper with male adt into any fittings... screw them die electric crap


----------



## revenge

ChrisConnor said:


> Translation.
> 
> <I got paid, can't see it from my house.>
> 
> I didn't see any "thinking outside the box", nor did I see that inside flange secured to the floor. Just sayin.
> 
> The urinal rodding is not exactly exemplary work, either. Is the hose 'sposed to make it special because it's after the vacuum breaker?


 that idea was not mine actually another member did that with hose bib but he had no vaccum breaker to stop contamination so i jimmy rigged a old urinan flush tub with v.b to stop a cross connection, it works great and didnt cost the boss a dime old flush tube from a crusty urinal old hose from a washer supply line and the v.b i use i re use it on the urinal when i re install not a bad idea if you ask me


----------



## newyorkcity

*How do you*



OldSchool said:


> Hey ... I have more guys under me than you can imagine ... I don't mind teaching .. Yes if there is a fault I will say it .. I will offer a solution .. I will try to explain why ...
> 
> Every one needs guidance ... Even I do ...


What % of your time is in the office? Your posts suggest you are in the field most of the time. Who does the purchasing and keeping track of everything?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> I meant using copper with male adt into any fittings... screw them die electric crap


How can you do that. Cuz it's heating water ?? Electrolysis RJ !!!
It was drawn that way. And I was taught to never tie steel to copper


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

OldSchool said:


> Why not let the condensate drain on the roof and evaporate ..


I've done that a lot. Or piped all rtu together on roof and dump into drain. How ever the *** draws it


----------



## OldSchool

newyorkcity said:


> What % of your time is in the office? Your posts suggest you are in the field most of the time. Who does the purchasing and keeping track of everything?


I had to laugh when I read your post ...

I am in the feild 100% of the time .. 

I don't like paper work .. Never have ... I like to see the job get done ... 

I was raised to work and actually I enjoy it ... I enjoy putting stuff together or taking it apart to see what makes it tick ... 

I like physical work ... More than anything .. 

So I handle everything but the paper work ...


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How can you do that. Cuz it's heating water ?? Electrolysis RJ !!!
> It was drawn that way. And I was taught to never tie steel to copper


Nope, male adt screwed into fittings will not have that problem..I'll canned you if ya did that on my boiler job.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

OldSchool said:


> I don't know why they call a temp and pressure gauge a tridicator ...
> 
> For the life of me it only measure two things ... If somebody knows .. I would like the answer


All I can guess is the measure temp and pres in psi and kpa. So three readings for two measurements some have temp in c and f. So it would be a quadacator !! Lol


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

rjbphd said:


> Okay.. with this picture.. why are the gages are at the lower level?? Are Texas people that short?? Why can't they be on vertical pipings at height where they can be easily read and not getting damaged??




It's a shame because they took the time to make everything nice and pretty.


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> All I can guess is the measure temp and pres in psi and kpa. So three readings for two measurements some have temp in c and f. So it would be a quadacator !! Lol


Wtf ... I was expecting a real answer


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> Nope, male adt screwed into fittings will not have that problem..I'll canned you if ya did that on my boiler job.


A copper mip into a steel fitting won't carry electrolysis ?? Where's Justme ?? Tell me how boss. Really. Was I taught wrong !! I know we've talked about this before. Ur boilers systems would look funny to me. No pumps no d unions !! Lol


----------



## Gettinit

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> A copper mip into a steel fitting won't carry electrolysis ?? Where's Justme ?? Tell me how boss. Really. Was I taught wrong !! I know we've talked about this before. Ur boilers systems would look funny to me. No pumps no d unions !! Lol


You don't need it on a heating system because its closed. Same water. That's what I was told.


----------



## OldSchool

Gettinit said:


> You don't need it on a heating system because its closed. Same water. That's what I was told.


You were told right


----------



## Gettinit

revenge said:


> ok now that i know i fuqed up how bad is it with those thermometers i cant believe no one else caught not even the boss


You may be looking at a 15°F difference on that long one, maybe more if that isn't constantly being circulating.


----------



## OldSchool

Gettinit said:


> You may be looking at a 15°F difference on that long one, maybe more if that isn't constantly being circulating.


He is lucky if he get the convection temperature ..


There is no way the thermometer could react fast enough to temperature change


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Gettinit said:


> You don't need it on a heating system because its closed. Same water. That's what I was told.


So since its closed it doesn't carry a current ???


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> So since its closed it doesn't carry a current ???


It's all about Ph .. and oxygen 

Mineral will not trade electron in-between a certain Ph ... Oxygen is the biggest problem ..,


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> A copper mip into a steel fitting won't carry electrolysis ?? Where's Justme ?? Tell me how boss. Really. Was I taught wrong !! I know we've talked about this before. Ur boilers systems would look funny to me. No pumps no d unions !! Lol


Hey hey.. there will be pump(s) on heating system, no pump on re circ line if possible... NEVER die electric unions crap on any of my system... yes, there is a good thread on this subject .


----------



## Gettinit

I have ripped out and worked on many boiler systems and I have never seen any buildup. I have also ripped out water heaters directly connected to the heater with male adapters and female to the nipples and both had sooooo much less buildup than ones replaced with the dielectric unions.


----------



## rjbphd

OldSchool said:


> Wtf ... I was expecting a real answer


 One for pressure, one for temps... one is for showing the prv setting to have the system flowing properly


----------



## OldSchool

rjbphd said:


> One for pressure, one for temps... one is for showing the prv setting to have the system flowing properly


What ???

It show pressure and temp ...

So what are you saying ???


----------



## rjbphd

OldSchool said:


> What ???
> 
> It show pressure and temp ...
> 
> So what are you saying ???


 What's the manual red indcitoer(sp) for??


----------



## OldSchool

rjbphd said:


> What's the manual red indcitoer(sp) for??


It certainly not a needle ... It a set point


----------



## rjbphd

OldSchool said:


> It certainly not a needle ... It a set point


 For what??


----------



## pipes

Today's tridicators are missing a scale. Think OS, back when you and Jesus were apprentices........


----------



## OldSchool

rjbphd said:


> For what??


Your asking me for what ... LOL

For max pressure that's what ...

It doesn't indicate anything ...


----------



## rjbphd

OldSchool said:


> Your asking me for what ... LOL
> 
> For max pressure that's what ...
> 
> It doesn't indicate anything ...
> 
> You would think .. Or me any ways that a tridicator would show at least three things .. I guess I one didn't know the red indicator would show you there was a problem ..


Right.. the red one is suppose to be set at the given minumium pressure showing what needed for the system to work.. that's was before the automatic prv set up... reason for still having it nowadays is its still in the code books of the 30's


----------



## OldSchool

rjbphd said:


> Right.. the red one is suppose to be set at the given minumium pressure showing what needed for the system to work.. that's was before the automatic prv set up... reason for still having it nowadays is its still in the code books of the 30's


If one would know boilers and the max setting of said boiler .. The red line means nothing ...if it wasn't put at the right number


----------



## rjbphd

OldSchool said:


> If one would know boilers and the max setting of said boiler .. The red line means nothing ...if it wasn't put at the right number


 This was all before the system even saw any pumps and auto feed..


----------



## OldSchool

rjbphd said:


> This was all before the system even saw any pumps and auto feed..


I know you know your boilers ... I was raised on steam and hydronics ..

A stupid red line to me means nothing if it wasn't put at the right number .. So I never paid attention to that .. ..

I always check the system out testing everything .. Gauges go bad ... I never trusted them ...


----------



## pipes

The missing scale is altitude.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I'd kill for a chance to know what y'all old ases know !!!


----------



## pipes

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'd kill for a chance to know what y'all old ases know !!!


As I was told when I started " open your eyes , listen and keep your mouth shut":laughing::laughing:


----------



## rjbphd

OldSchool said:


> I know you know your boilers ... I was raised on steam and hydronics ..
> 
> A stupid red line to me means nothing if it wasn't put at the right number .. So I never paid attention to that .. ..
> 
> I always check the system out testing everything .. Gauges go bad ... I never trusted them ...


 True.. til they remove it from the code books.. it will be there useless...


----------



## OldSchool

rjbphd said:


> True.. til they remove it from the code books.. it will be there useless...


I guess it's a dumb dictator ...


----------



## rjbphd

pipes said:


> As I was told when I started " open your eyes , listen and keep your mouth shut":laughing::laughing:


And READ everything that available to you.. grew up in old shop where they kept old books... I have my late father's 1954 IBR heating book.. still learn something old everytime I opened it.


----------



## OldSchool

rjbphd said:


> And READ everything that available to you.. grew up in old shop where they kept old books... I have my late father's 1954 IBR heating book.. still learn something old everytime I opened it.


Nice ... I got my fathers books some where also ...


----------



## rjbphd

OldSchool said:


> I guess it's a dumb dictator ...


Yes! Exactly!!... look at some of the steam vapor/vaccum system with 30 lbs psi gage... that will never see pressure and getting damaged during vaccum, sitting there broken next to the working vaccum gage. But still passed the code.


----------



## pipes

OldSchool said:


> I guess it's a dumb dictator ...


 So I give you the answer to your question and no thank you, nice guy you are.


----------



## OldSchool

pipes said:


> So I give you the answer to your question and no thank you, nice guy you are.


I didn't see your reply


----------



## trick1

Tridicators measure pressure, temperature and altitude, believe or not.

A column of water 2.31' high produces 1psig . The original installers old gravity systems would use the height portion of the gauge to judge when the system was filled to the expansion tank, located in the attic.

Once the expansion tanks were changed and technology allowed us to install them in basement, altitude wasn't so much of an issue as long as you set your static fill pressure correctly.


----------



## OldSchool

trick1 said:


> Tridicators measure pressure, temperature and altitude, believe or not.
> 
> A column of water 2.31' high produces 1psig . The original installers old gravity systems would use the height portion of the gauge to judge when the system was filled to the expansion tank, located in the attic.
> 
> Once the expansion tanks were changed and technology allowed us to install them in basement, altitude wasn't so much of an issue as long as you set your static fill pressure correctly.


Trick what do you think a pressure gauge is measuring ..???

Both "PSIG" 

You need pressure even in a closed system ... If the boiler was on the lower floor with the gauge ... You need pressure to rise the water to the top floor ..
Expansion tank is only there to give the thermal expansion of the water some place to go or pressure would rise in the system ...


----------



## trick1

I understand that

Static fill pressure should be height of system x .43 plus 4. For a closed hydronic system. 

All I'm saying is before closed systems they used an altitude gauge hence the name tridicator.

Ill post a picture of an old crane gauge that shows all three scales. The boiler came from an old open gravity system.


----------



## Plumber

OldSchool said:


> Hey ... I have more guys under me than you can imagine ......


What's the name of your business? Most of us need hope of a successful business career, even if it's from a foreigner.


----------

